
PgModeler – PostgreSQL Database Modeler - pera
https://pgmodeler.io/
======
baylisscg
We had a developer start using this quietly a few years ago. Rapidly
discovered when the the build broke and a ticket to install pgmodeler on CI
server popped into my queue. From memory it's, at least was, very opinionated
or limited depending on how charitable you want to be.

------
kumarvvr
Can anyone suggest any better alternatives, even paid ones?

I absolutely love PGSQL and it's a great software, but it severely lacks in
good tools.

~~~
oneweekwonder
> it severely lacks in good tools.

I'm happy with pgadmin4 3.1.

Liked and used pgModeler for a while now.

The pgwiki on tooling[0] contains thousands of tools. Effort is needed in
cleaning it up. Also found a cleaner version on postgresql.org[1]

> even paid ones?

Heard good things about navicat.

[0]:
[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Community_Guide_to_PostgreS...](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Community_Guide_to_PostgreSQL_GUI_Tools)
[1]:
[https://www.postgresql.org/download/products/1-administratio...](https://www.postgresql.org/download/products/1-administrationdevelopment-
tools/)

edit: what kind of db tools are you looking for?

~~~
Cthulhu_
pgadmin's UX is pretty bad though, definitely on macos - lots of default OS
specific keybinds that don't work, basic editing features that are missing,
etc.

------
sigi45
I still don't get it why the actual database tables are so far down the tree.

I'm guessing its based on some pg internals but a tool doesn't has to follow
it.

Saw this in multiply tools for pgsql

~~~
lkschubert8
I have wondered the same thing while using pgAdmin. Every other DB GUI tool
has your tables in the top 2-3 levels of of the tree.

------
asah
suggestion: display the price prior to clicking, not just "low price"

~~~
newscracker
It requires multiple clicks and seems to depend on JavaScript for showing the
price. A simple price list, with platform wise variations, would've been
"customer friendly".

~~~
estsauver
It's also GPLv3

------
jmickey
Is there any chance the Windows demo binaries can be made portable?

That would make it easier for users not having administrator access to
evaluate if PgModeler fits their requirements. :)

------
buildbuildbuild
I hardly ever use MySQL these days but MySQL Workbench is a tool I miss sorely
when trying to quickly grok Postgres databases built by other teams.

~~~
paulryanrogers
Ever try DbVis? It's got a nice graphing feature for DBs with FK constraints.

------
pjmlp
Love it, specially given that it makes use of Qt.

------
desireco42
I am reluctant to try because the last thing I want is another subscription. I
am sorry.

Otherwise, I really could use great tool to model databases ie. Postgres.

~~~
exceptione
? subscription ?

You can download the tool and run it locally.

~~~
jeremyjh
No, you can't. You can download the source code and build it yourself, or you
can download a binary demo, or you can pay for a binary.

I used this tool a lot on Arch which had PKGBUILD for it on AUR but I wasn't
able to build it on MacOS.

~~~
learc83
But you don't have to pay for a subscription. You pay for a binary plus x
months of updates up front--it's not subscription software.

~~~
zmmmmm
To be fair, it is described as "Expires in 6 months" on the purchase page
which makes it very unclear if the binary you downloaded is going to stop
working. If it does stop working then it's not unlike subscription software.

I was actually vaguely contemplating purchasing it until that uncertainty made
me think paying them might give me something worse than free (ie: something
that would break at an inopportune moment in 6 months).

~~~
nova1313
I can confirm that the binaries do not stop working after the 6 month.

